# Shaolin monks.



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2003)

They're apparently doing a demo. on the Conan O'Brien show that starts in 5 minutes (in my time zone). The commercial seemed to show someone using a multi-section whip.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 30, 2003)

If they're the same ones I saw in a large demonstration, they're not really monks nor are they truly martial arts practicioners.  They seemed to be trained in various forms used in contemporary wushu, but their basics were horrible.  Their chigong demo was a complete fake...

Nice music and stage effects, though.......


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 30, 2003)

I wish I was a monk


----------



## chufeng (Jan 30, 2003)

What???

No sex...no meat....
How much time do you think they actually spend training?

Prayers/meditation (no, you can't do it your way) for XX # of hours....

Cooking duties (and cleaning pots)...KP in the military...

Farming duties...shovel some more of that human feces on the cabbage, please.

Chop wood, carry water....

Maybe three hours a day devoted to martial arts...
The rest of your 18 hour day is chores and prayers...

Go ahead, be a monk...

But I agree, I'd be one, too, if I weren't married, and in America, and Christian, and...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 30, 2003)

The upside (if there is one for monastic life) is that the Shaolin never took vows of chastity...  Might not be able to eat meat, but you can at least look forward to galavanting around with the ladies downtown!!!

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Jan 30, 2003)

Would that make you a vagitarian??? 

chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 30, 2003)

That's probably what they're praying for......

:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 30, 2003)

> If they're the same ones I saw in a large demonstration, they're not really monks nor are they truly martial arts practicioners.



which group are you refering too????? just curious


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 31, 2003)

I think being a Monk would rule.


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 31, 2003)

The group to which I'm referring tours the U.S. (and so, I imagine, other nations) putting on  demos which last well over two hours...mostly some sloppy contemporary wushu, some faked chigong...their show is called "Shao-lin Warriors" and they ARE from the PRC.....


----------



## qizmoduis (Jan 31, 2003)

You don't need to go to some remote buddhist temple in China to be a monk.  Just get married and have a few children.  At that point, you may as well be a monk.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## white belt (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *You don't need to go to some remote buddhist temple in China to be a monk.  Just get married and have a few children.  At that point, you may as well be a monk.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


When a monk gets divorced, does he have to carry a large red hot metal pot, with his forearms, into the front yard ala Kwai Chang?  What would be in the pot?

Master Po Divorce Lawyer: "Aaahh, Grasshopper!  Grab testicles from wife hand and you may leave!".

white belt


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 31, 2003)

Dag nabbit! I want to be a monk! It would be fun.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Jan 31, 2003)

Think, no meat, no beer/alcohol, no sex, no TV/music or any entertainment.  How is being a monk=fun?  Unless you are one of those fake monks who get pay to play one.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

They called it the Shaolin "Wheel of Life"; there were two kids as well the adult monks. A double nine-section whip demo, fingertip handstands, and lots of jumping around--I was underwhelmed.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *Think, no meat, no beer/alcohol, no sex, no TV/music or any entertainment.  How is being a monk=fun?  Unless you are one of those fake monks who get pay to play one. *



I don't think the Shaolin had restrictions against beer and sex...  Meat, yes (that whole Buddhist vegetarian thing).

I think Shinobi just isn't too sure what they do, or he has a really weird definition of what "fun" means...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 1, 2003)

You could be a Shaolin and not be a monk. But if you became a monk, I believe booze and women were out of reach. Since there is no more real Shaolin monk, then it is everything goes for those who want to play one.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *They called it the Shaolin "Wheel of Life"; there were two kids as well the adult monks. A double nine-section whip demo, fingertip handstands, and lots of jumping around--I was underwhelmed. *



Saw that on TV. They are more like the Peking Acrobat show.


----------



## yilisifu (Feb 1, 2003)

Sounds like the same group I saw.  I was also underwhelmed.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 1, 2003)

I've watched Kung Fu: The Legend Continues and seen them monks!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 1, 2003)

Originally posted by Shinobi 
I've watched Kung Fu: The Legend Continues and seen them monks on it, that stuffs fun.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 1, 2003)

Kung Fu : The Legend Continues is as realistic about the Shaolin monks as Spiderman is about martial arts.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 7, 2003)

I've seen the Wheel of Life guys, and I wasn't too impressed with their Kung Fu, but it was entertaining. Had a little story to it and all, I would relate it to like a broadway show or something. I will say this, those guys do train pretty hard, their weapons are cheap and all, but its tough for anyone, martial artist or not to do two finger headstand pushups. 

7sm


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *What???
> 
> No sex...no meat....
> ...



...and happy just being me.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Saw the "wheel of life" show when it came to roanoke, va.  I enjoyed the show and enjoyed the intermission just as well.  The building was crawling with every martial arts practitioner in the state.  The lobby was almost like this forum during the break.  The show tells the story of the history of the original temple in China, it's rise and fall.  The kids in the show really made me feel like I knew absolutely nothing!  It's well worth the ticket price just for the entertaiment value.

theletch1

"make civilized the mind
 make savage the body"


----------



## Antares33 (Mar 3, 2003)

I saw wheel of life when they came to town as well. the show was definitely enjoyable. Those guys certainly train hard.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hah! "vagitarian".... good one


----------



## rickster (May 17, 2012)

As for "the Wheel of Life", the BBC had a documentary called "Shaolin Physics", or something like that, with a physicist went on to disprove all of the "so-called" monks feats of Chi.


----------

